# Seals!



## webbie (Feb 16, 2010)

Not as cute as dogs, but wild - these are taken in Newport RI - the Harbor seals come down from Maine in the winter because the bay is warmer than Maine!














Last pic is Rose Island Light and wind generator. You can rent this and sleep there...pretty cheap.


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 17, 2010)

We get them in the lower Hudson now. I saw one sunning itself on a small dock at about W72 St. last spring.


----------



## kartracer (Feb 17, 2010)

That's too cool.Isn't there a fair amount of striper fishing there?Where would someone go to charter a boat in the area?Used to vacation at the outer banks of NC or the gulf.It'd be nice to check out the NE as there is some beautiful landscape.


----------



## savageactor7 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well fry my hide...had no idea we had seals on the East coast. That is so cool.    :lol:    ;-)  :wow:


----------



## raybonz (Feb 17, 2010)

I had no idea seals came here and I worked in Newport Shipyard for about 2 yrs and spent 2 yrs there as a Navy weekend warrior! You mentioned you can stay and sleep in the last pic that looks like a cool place to spend a day.. How much does it cost to stay there?

Ray


----------



## billb3 (Feb 17, 2010)

There are harbor,grey, hood and harp seals in new england.

harbor and greys are the most common ones seen.

Clean up the water and attract the fish they eat and they'll show up .


We have some here  in Buzzards  Bay year round . I'd have to ask someone who studies them to know if they are the same ones.


----------



## webbie (Feb 17, 2010)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> We get them in the lower Hudson now. I saw one sunning itself on a small dock at about W72 St. last spring.



Aha, they taught us that the seals do not sun themselves.........
I asked that particular question. Turns out they "haul out" only to rest. They are plenty warm behind that blubber, so don't need to warm up in the sun. More specifically, they are just as likely to be out on a colder and shady day......I learn something new every day!


----------



## webbie (Feb 17, 2010)

kartracer said:
			
		

> That's too cool.Isn't there a fair amount of striper fishing there?Where would someone go to charter a boat in the area?Used to vacation at the outer banks of NC or the gulf.It'd be nice to check out the NE as there is some beautiful landscape.



Stripers? Ain't none here...none at all......
 

Not sure about down there, but most striper nuts up here are pretty low tech! That means they cast from the rocks on shore and the old stone bridge. No 60 Ft. Sportfisherman in this area. 

Others, when possible, float a rowboat, dinghy or anything they can get their hands on.......

This dude caught his on the first cast off a local pebble beach. I saw some guys walking down the street with a much bigger one that they caught off some of our local rocks. We have both man-made and natural rock jetties here.

I guess it is part of the New England (frugal, yankee, cheap, independent) thing.....very few charters or party boats, more people on the piers and rocks and in little patched up rowboats. 

Here is a natural jetty:




And a pier near our place where folks fish - it's town property, so as long as they are not in the middle of a wedding at the mansion which this pier is a part of, they allow fishing.





I think our Sportfishing boats here have a special name "Lawn Chairs"....as those are always out on the rocks at Brenton Point with dudes holding a fishing rod.

So y'all come visit sometime.........the scenery is really nice. If you want a taste, check out my pic gallery of RI. 
http://picasaweb.google.com/cissod/PortsmouthMiddletownAndNewportRIPics#


----------



## raybonz (Feb 17, 2010)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> Flatbedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting I didn't know that either.. I assumed they enjoyed sunning too.. It makes sense that they need to rest too... I live near Plymouth and now I wonder if they ever show up there.. Buzzards bay not too far either... Never thought I'd learn about seals at the hearth forum ... 

Ray


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 17, 2010)

Lots of Stripers in the Hudson nowadays. I'm a boater, not a fisherman, but I know some guys who haul in tons of Stripers on the Hudson. A friend of mine caught a 52 pound, 48 1/2 inche one last spring. It was only 3 pounds short of the current record from the Hudson. 
http://www.allcoastmedia.com/images/striper.jpg
Link to story
http://www.noreast.com/plug/Noreast_Striped_Bass_Spring_Migration.cfm


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 17, 2010)

savageactor7 said:
			
		

> Well fry my hide...had no idea we had seals on the East coast. That is so cool.    :lol:    ;-)  :wow:



Never saw the movie Andre, huh? Plenty of seals on the east coast and in Maine.

You can find a statue dedicated to Andre here . . .

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attracti...ews-Andre_the_Seal_Statue-Rockport_Maine.html

P.S. Allegedly the "seal" in the movie was not a seal from the east coast but rumors were it was a sea lion.


----------



## PJF1313 (Feb 17, 2010)

We also get them on the South Shore (Fire Island) and East End on the Island.  Montauk Pt. area should be covered with them at this time of year.


----------



## gpcollen1 (Feb 17, 2010)

kartracer said:
			
		

> That's too cool.Isn't there a fair amount of striper fishing there?Where would someone go to charter a boat in the area?Used to vacation at the outer banks of NC or the gulf.It'd be nice to check out the NE as there is some beautiful landscape.



Plenty of places to catch a charter around that area but i would go out of Port of Galilee area.  I just love it there and have met some very nice people.  I usually stay down in Charlestown or around the area.  Spent some time Striper fishing off the beach after I say this young Polish kid [20ish] pull a 38 incher surfcasting with squid.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Feb 17, 2010)

Plenty of places to charter in MA, NH, and Maine, but I'm mostly a surfcaster.  My bro has a small boat that he takes out for stripers and he runs a short run of lobster traps.  Here's his XMass tree out front last winter


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Feb 17, 2010)

Very cool pics of seals, BTW.  I see them all up the coast- south shore and the cape up to ME.  Pay attention and sometimes you'll see their heads bobbing out there.


----------



## kartracer (Feb 18, 2010)

It looks like someone could spend quite a while taking in sights.Nice photo gallery Craig..I like the birds of prey.


----------



## rover47 (Feb 18, 2010)

I have a cottage on the Cape in Wellfleet. There are seals out there year round and stripers to catch. I used to think the surf casting thing was something difficult. Then I found out it is just like fishing for bullheads on the bottom but in the ocean!


----------

